# Are there any scientists here? (elastic Q)



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

Why does elastic dry rot if you store diapers over a period of time? WHY? I mean, they are perfectly usable when you store them, and then sometime later you take them out, and you hear that dreaded sound, and OH NO! The elastic is shot


----------



## MilkOnDemand (Jan 7, 2005)

I think it must be a common problem because I replace elastic in other people's diapers all the time







This being my first and last CD baby (4 is enough!) I've not personally had the problem though.


----------



## mom2jerry (Nov 15, 2004)

I am puzzled, too. I have pants with elastic waist band that I bought 5 years ago and I stored them for a couple of years. I started wearing a couple of months ago and the elastics are still fine. So if I store the diapers the same way as I store clothing, would it work out alright?


----------



## Bekka (Nov 20, 2001)

Most elastic has some derivative of latex or gum rubber, OR a "plasticky" substitute. All these these things decompose over time, when exposed to air. The molecules that are long chains that are intertwined that give the stuff the "stretch" start to break their bonds with each other. It's a perfectly natural thing to happen.

Oh, and I sew too. Usually I don't replace elastic, but if the diapers were $10 / diaper I probably would open them and replace the elastic. Or if it was maternity pants that I loved.

I use both, but PF lovers will say, "another reason to love PF!"









ETA: If anyone wants to experiment on storing their diapers in some type of airtight environment for a few years, perhaps that would help slow the breaking down of the elastic. I mean, it works for food. Also, we wash the clothes, and esp. diapers in a very rough way, which all contributes to the breakdown.


----------



## vanilla (Aug 11, 2004)

I've heard of people using those vaccuum-pack units to store away their diapers....I never have had to store diapers, I just seem to have another baby when the diapers are about to get put away (going on five years in diapers here







)


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bekka*
Most elastic has some derivative of latex or gum rubber, OR a "plasticky" substitute. All these these things decompose over time, when exposed to air. The molecules that are long chains that are intertwined that give the stuff the "stretch" start to break their bonds with each other. It's a perfectly natural thing to happen.

Why does this not happen with other clothing that has elastic? Like sweatpants for example? I have sweatpants that are like 7 years old. Ok, they never get worn and they never get washed, but they are old, and the elastic is fine.
Is it *because* they don't get washed?
you are one smart mama


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

I wonder if urine is a factor in this? Does it possibly cause the elastic to break down sooner? Just guessing here.


----------



## Kari_mom (Jun 1, 2003)

There are different kinds of elastic too - lastin is a lot different from swimsuit elastic for example. Izzybee, what kind of elastic did the diaper you mention use?

And FWIW, I have had the elastic in clothing give out. Maybe because I am older (and wider hehe) than many of you? Underwear elastic seems to be the worse offender. And I don't think urine is a factor in my underwear elastic giving out, since I don't pee my pants.







:


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

I am not sure what kind of elastic, it was kushies. I didn't think anything of it because yk, kushies are cheap, but I see that it seems to be a common problem.


----------



## Lynski (Oct 17, 2004)

Good Q! I have the same problem with socks. We got a lot of hand me down stuff from SIL, and had to throw away most of the socks. You'd go to stretch them and hear CRUNCH. Some pjs too, but socks seem to be the worst. Maybe if I used my vaccuum sealer?


----------



## thekimballs (Feb 5, 2004)

I think it has to do with the type of elastic. Latex is going to break down quicker than the synthetics, for example (because latex is plant-based, originally, it rots quicker). And most WAHMs don't have elastic made for them and to their specifications like big clothing manufacturers do.

I would GUESS that lastin would last longest, but it is also more fragile when hot or cold because it's not held together by fabric as well, so it's a tradeoff.

I have two uniform skirts made by the same manufacturer and stored for the same period of time. One was made maybe a year before the other, and they have slightly different waist styles. One has perfect elastic and the other is shot--since the other variables are the same, I'm pointing the finger at elastic type. The uniform company must have switched elastic suppliers or skirt "blank" suppliers, which is why the waist styles are different.


----------



## twindaze (Aug 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kari_mom*
. And I don't think urine is a factor in my underwear elastic giving out, since I don't pee my pants.







:

Just give it a few more years Kar.


----------



## twindaze (Aug 13, 2002)

I haven't stored diapers enough to know, but I have a huge problem wih my hand me down pajamas. The elastic has gone on tons of those that I have from back when my oldest was a baby/toddler. So 8 years or so. If they snap together, I use them anyway and just make sure to snap. I'm cheap that way.


----------



## didelphus (May 25, 2003)

What a good question.
I've not had diapers go bad (except for my own batch of bad elastic that I got one time) so I don't know about that but I have had underwear, boxers (I wear like PJ's), and socks. I wonder what the common denominator is? Think it's just the manufacturer?...or storage method?...or type of elastic?


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

are you guys having a problem with your socks, boxers, jammies etc IF they are stored? Or just when they get old?
I have ruined elastic in a lot of socks from bleaching them. I love to bleach socks!


----------



## didelphus (May 25, 2003)

Not so much stored but just stashed and used in frequently, I'd say. I have had some that I do wear regularly, though, and they just eventually go bad, though.


----------



## didelphus (May 25, 2003)

Ooh, speaking of, I need to go bleach some socks, dd's uniform shirts (who the hell decides that 5 yo's need to wear white shirts to school??!!), etc.
I did store my dipes recently, so I'm curious to see how they hold up! Maybe I should sell them while the elastic is fresh?


----------

